# [Crappie - Speckled Perch]Lake Monroe report - early November



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The speckled perch season is closing in on us here in Central Florida. I have made trips to Lake Monroe near Sanford the last two weekends to see how they're biting. Both days the "fleet" was deployed with 30 or so boats fishing the north shore and 20 or so the south shore. I troll shad darts and jigs with grub tails (no minnows). Both trips yielded fish but it is safe to say that the bite is still in the early stages. Lots of the males have torn caudal fins from fanning out beds, meaning the have just spawned or are about to spawn. This would be the first (early) spawn of the season.

The first trip yielded 30 fish in 4 hours, with only a few 12" or larger. These were caught along the north shore in the power plant area. Lots of fish in the 10" to 11" range (too small for me). This weekend's trip was shorter and fewer fish were caught as a result. I worked a while on the north shore due to wind, but then moved to the center of the lake where the size of the fish was better (12" to 13").

Here are a few keepers from yesterday. I can confirm that they are tasty!









The bite should improve approaching the full moon. I will report from another location (Lake Harney) then.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, and Happy Veterans Day! A big thank you to the folks who have served this country!
[smiley=usa2.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Those look quite yummy. 

A buddy and his wife went yesterday and caught 5 in about 15 minutes at 8am and then not another bite. Does the bite usually slow down as the day goes by?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The bite is usually slow until the sun gets up (so a super early start gains you nothing). Around 8:00am is good. The bite has slowed by 11:00am the two trips I made, but the larger fish still bit at mid-morning. Afternoon I would start around 3:00pm and go until dusk. This has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm off work next week, so I just might get out and try it. I really don't have any way to troll more than 2 rods at a time tho. Time to build me a spider rig of some sort I guess.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!  I was on Monroe Friday and trolling for crappie didn't even occur to me. :-[ It will next time though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I might have to check it out Sunday morning.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> I'm off work next week, so I just might get out and try it. I really don't have any way to troll more than 2 rods at a time tho. Time to build me a spider rig of some sort I guess.


Not much is required to get a few rods in trolling position. You can trail two off your transom on either side of the motor. Then get a few pointing directly off your gunwales and you're trolling. Speed should be about 1.5 mph.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job J


----------

